
Atom: A new approach to text rendering - hccampos
https://github.com/opensourcenovel/opensourcenovel
======
acemarke
Wrong link - I think you meant [http://blog.atom.io/2017/06/22/a-new-approach-
to-text-render...](http://blog.atom.io/2017/06/22/a-new-approach-to-text-
rendering.html) .

